
After 18 months of reporting on homeless crisis, this is what I learnt(LA Times) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-08-15/la-street-within-homeless-crisis-what-we-learned
======
WheelsAtLarge
>>They struggled to pay bills, get along with new neighbors, stay healthy,
find work. Their lives, as battered and scarred as they were, suddenly were no
different from anyone else’s, and the future was theirs to either win or lose.

This is the part that most people miss when they talk about fixing the
homeless problem. Getting people into homes is only part of the problem.
Homelessness is the result of a much bigger problem that needs to be addressed
too.

